# ..........



## Claymore (3 Dec 2015)

.......


----------



## Wildman (3 Dec 2015)

supurb


----------



## marcros (3 Dec 2015)

your best so far I think. the folds in the head are excellent.


----------



## SteveW (3 Dec 2015)

outstanding....... How do you set about doing one of these, can't find much about them on here or online for that matter can find plenty of pics but not how go about making one, have a picture of the head of a Hungarian vissler i would like to try in the future, but a the mo trying to collect info about Intarsia


----------



## Woodchips2 (3 Dec 2015)

Excellent work, well done =D> =D> =D> 

Regards Keith


----------



## woodpig (3 Dec 2015)

Nice job! :wink:


----------



## beganasatree (3 Dec 2015)

Hi Brian,
Yet another MASTERPIECE.


----------



## Buffalo Chas (3 Dec 2015)

Absolutely fantastic Brian. So life-like you could almost expect it to bark!!


----------



## Mike.S (4 Dec 2015)

That's fantastic - love the folds.

If it's of interest and when I have a bit more time, I'll list some of the old ivory and bone pieces I have - perhaps could be incorporated as nails/teeth/eyes or whatever.


----------



## monkeybiter (4 Dec 2015)

Excellent! Very impressive.


----------



## linkshouse (4 Dec 2015)

As always, excellent. I just love your dogs. But then I'm a dog person.

Your attention to detail is so good that you really capture the animal.


----------



## Claymore (4 Dec 2015)

.......


----------



## Cordy (4 Dec 2015)

Fantastico !! So realistic Brian =D> 

Reminds me of John Prescott :lol:


----------



## NazNomad (4 Dec 2015)

That's amazing, I love the small details.


----------



## jonluv (4 Dec 2015)

Great piece of work --- you are a true artist

John


----------



## ChrisR (4 Dec 2015)

Brian.

Yet another outstanding piece, they just keep coming.

The best of seasons greetings to you and yours.

Chris R.


----------



## Claymore (4 Dec 2015)

.......


----------



## Claymore (4 Dec 2015)

.....


----------



## SteveW (6 Dec 2015)

Hi Brian, thanks for web link had a quick browse looks like that's a good starter,just been messing with compound cutting will post pics in the week only done two, not got a vast amount of time at moment with work ( self employed decorator ) grand kids, and life 

Intarsia is probably something i'm going to try in summer


----------



## beganasatree (7 Dec 2015)

Hi Brian,
Have you got any fairs ect between now and the end of the year??

Peter.


----------



## ColeyS1 (7 Dec 2015)

What a cracker !!! I'd love to see a few pics of it at different stages

Coley


----------



## bobman (7 Dec 2015)

Another very nice piece Brian I like the way you use different materials instead of wood all the time


----------



## Claymore (7 Dec 2015)

........


----------

